# 95' Nissan Altima Jerking Back and Forth



## aha616 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I am in desperate need of advice. 
My sister bought a new car, and passed down her 95 Nissan Altima to me.
I had the car for about a two months, and it has about 125,000 miles on it.

The car stopped on me a month ago. It started back up after resting for a couple of hours, but stopped on me again about 10 minutes later.
I was told that it needs a new distributer cap by my uncle.
So, he started to work on the car, and ended up taking the whole car apart to find other problems with it, after it did not start when he replaced the distributer cap. He then informed me that I needed a new timing chain.

In frustration, I towed the car to a Professional Auto Repair Center.
They informed me that the Distributer itself needed to be replaced, so that's what they did. They also had to put the car back together after my uncle dissembled it trying to find the problem. ( He'll never touch my car again )

When I went to pick up the car, they informed me that the check engine light was on, and needed to be put on the machine for diagnostics, but since my car is a 95', it's harder to find out what's wrong. ( Whatever that means).

Well, on my way to work today, the car keeps jerking when I accelerate.
When I come to a complete stop, the car keeps jerking back and forth.
When I accelerate after stopping at a light, it won't accelerate right away, but rather goes slow, even when I press down on the accelerator, and then jerks, to later go faster and faster. ( I hope I described the problem to you correctly )
I really don't know what's wrong now. Can someone please help?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds like it could be the throttle position sensor. If you pull the code from the ecu (not hard to do - the instructions are posted here or in the Haynes guide) it might be able to pinpoint your problem


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Timing incorrect.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Either bad distributor or ignition timing.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

aha616 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> Well, on my way to work today, the car keeps jerking when I accelerate.
> ...


Sounds to me like you have a bad fuel injector.?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I think I would check the TPS (throttle position sensor) and also the MAF (mass airflow meter). Also I would install new Nissan fuel and air filters and put new NGK plugs in. Check the battery connections to ensure they are clean and tight as well.

Troy


----------

